
Half a Million People Signed Up to Storm Area 51. What If They Show Up? - Vaslo
https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/half-a-million-people-signed-up-to-storm-area-51-what-if-they-show-up-2068928
======
3327
As Jim Morrison of the doors once sang, “they got the guns but we have the
numbers”.

It will be an interesting social experiment, with far reaching implications.

